# Help with billing code g0127 to medicare



## melstone (Apr 12, 2018)

With the new lcd guidelines on billing routine footcare and dx code placement, i have found myself confused on the correct dx code order for billing code g0127.  Is code l84 or b35.1 the first dx code with systemic codes as the 2nd dx code pointer?


----------



## mfronk (Jul 27, 2018)

*Nail Trimming*

Hello there, I believe you would use code B35.1 since G0127 is for a nail trimming. L84 is for trimming of skin.


----------

